# There are no guarantees



## MickaC (Oct 24, 2021)

I've have been posting about the Love of my life.
Plans were.....upon the sale of his house.....he was making his move here, from Prince Edward Island, Canada.
This past Thursday he broke the news to me....the potential buyers backed out of the sale due to failed financing.....3 days before possession is when they notified the realtor.....obviously they lost their security/holding fee.
Beginning of October, when he had a few days home from trucking, he packed his things and moved them to a storage locker.
Now he gets to return his things back to his house.
The selling market is slow now for winter, not much chance of selling now, over the winter.
Financially, he's not able to move without the sale of his house, totally understandable.
But.....
Where to now......
We are both broken hearted.


----------



## Shero (Oct 24, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I've have been posting about the Love of my life.
> Plans were.....upon the sale of his house.....he was making his move here, from Prince Edward Island, Canada.
> This past Thursday he broke the news to me....the potential buyers backed out of the sale due to failed financing.....3 days before possession is when they notified the realtor.....obviously they lost their security/holding fee.
> Beginning of October, when he had a few days home from trucking, he packed his things and moved them to a storage locker.
> ...


Be strong Cherie, not all delays are bad. Sometimes the Universe has a plan.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 24, 2021)

Shero said:


> Be strong Cherie, not all delays are bad. Sometimes the Universe has a plan.


Thank you, Shero.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 24, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Where to now......


Put the house back up and sell it!

This happened to me with the last home I sold and the house ended up selling, at the same price, just a few days later.  More recently it happened to my brother, and he sold the house at a significantly higher price just a few weeks later.  It ain't the end of the world, you will still be ok.

You are right there are no "_There are no guarantees_" but I am sure you will make good of this one!


----------



## Jules (Oct 24, 2021)

So disappointing, especially at the last minute.  As suggested, re-list.  The agents will explain to new viewers what happened.  Sometimes homes in winter sell for better prices because there’s no competition.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 24, 2021)

Every cloud has a silver lining.......something better will come along or happen. Stay positive! I am sending you positive vibes/prayers.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 5, 2021)

Like the thread title says.....there are no guarantees.
After a 28 year nitemare with my last spouse, thought happiness with another person may not happen.
But what i referred to as, the love of my life, while i wasn't looking, he appeared.

I FEEL LIKE SUCH A FOOL.

A few days ago i received a text from him.

He said......have been thinking about what is best......i will not be moving to your province.
He said......i'm sorry i did not come to this decision sooner.
He said......my fault i let this go on this long.

So.......were all the words, feelings, plans, all lies. 

Happiness can happen......but is can also be taken away.

I was not looking for anyone when he came along......i thought he truly cared for and about me.

I included you all with the beginning of this love story.......so this love story has ended.

My heart is broken.......how could i be such a fool.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## Shero (Nov 5, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Like the thread title says.....there are no guarantees.
> After a 28 year nitemare with my last spouse, thought happiness with another person may not happen.
> But what i referred to as, the love of my life, while i wasn't looking, he appeared.
> 
> ...



No words Micka - sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 5, 2021)

Sorry you are in pain, but I don't believe you are a "fool"!

And I doubt all were lies and I am sure he did care, at some level.  It just didn't work out, for that I am sorry for you.

Your world should start looking better soon, I sure hope it does.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2021)

Sending love and hugs @MickaC 
It may not feel like it right now, but .. this too, shall pass.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 5, 2021)

You are not a fool. I am so sorry! There must be other circumstances on his part that he has not shared with you. Regardless of what happened on his part, you are hurting now. Now take some time for self-love. Cry, scream, yell, then get on without him or those plans. Sadly, I have learned myself that being hurt is a chance you always take with love. Sending you hugs.


----------



## jujube (Nov 5, 2021)

You were not a fool....you were in love and hopinga reason for the best.  It's better that he got his "cold feet" now than later when you had completely rearranged your life to fit him in.  

I won't tell you not to mourn, because of course you'll mourn.......but all thing happen for a reason.  You will heal and you will get stronger.

((Hugs))


----------



## MickaC (Nov 5, 2021)

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart.
Your words and support mean a lot to me.
I have crying spells everyday......but that's better than holding everything.
Going to work on my life, trying to move forward as hard as it's going to be.
But.....i have to.


----------



## Jules (Nov 5, 2021)

Lots of words of wisdom from others.  You’re a good person and didn’t have the fortune of proximity to really get to know each other.  As said, better now than later.  Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## Wren (Nov 6, 2021)

A horrible experience for you MickaC,  of course you are not a fool, it must have been very hard to love and trust someone again after all you’d been through in the past. 

Be kind to yourself, it will take time but one day the sun will shine for you again, I hope you have friends around to support you as well as your friends here, adding a hug from me x


----------

